# We have our lounge back!



## Gizmo (24/12/14)

Sharri and I spent the evening redoing our lounge since moving VK. It feels soo good to have a "home" again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Congrats @Gizmo. Looks lovely!
Where did VK move to?


----------



## Gizmo (24/12/14)

2 Weeks ago VK moved to the extra one bedroom cottage we built. It's a much bigger space, VK also looks awesome. Will post pictures of that for those of you whom haven't seen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (24/12/14)

Gizmo said:


> Sharri and I spent the evening redoing our lounge since moving VK. It feels soo good to have a "home" again


Dudes that looks epic!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/12/14)

Gizmo said:


> 2 Weeks ago VK moved to the extra one bedroom cottage we built. It's a much bigger space, VK also looks awesome. Will post pictures of that for those of you whom haven't seen



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

Gizmo said:


> 2 Weeks ago VK moved to the extra one bedroom cottage we built. It's a much bigger space, VK also looks awesome. Will post pictures of that for those of you whom haven't seen



That is fantastic
Never knew about the move. May have missed an announcement to that effect
Super stuff @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff - you must feel great to get your house back!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> Never knew about the move. May have missed an announcement to that effect
> Super stuff @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff - you must feel great to get your house back!



You missed nothing Hi Ho... Stroods and Gizarama are Ninjas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

